# Converting manual trim n tilt to electric trim n tilt?



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

I bought my Merc 25 without the power tilt because I did not think it was worth the huge money they wanted from the factory.  I believe they wanted somewhere near $600 for factory installed.

Then I found a company and simply added the pump ($109), added a little more oil and saved about $500.  My engine came with factory hydraulic lock so it can be locked anywhere you want it.  So on mine it was as simple as bolting on the pump and install the switch.

The place is Rare Electrical in Lake Worth, FL.  www.rareelectrical.com 866-695-0363.

If you have this same feature you can be done in less than an hour.

Good Luck.


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> I bought my Merc 25 without the power tilt because I did not think it was worth the huge money they wanted from the factory.  I believe they wanted somewhere near $600 for factory installed.
> 
> Then I found a company and simply added the pump ($109), added a little more oil and saved about $500.  My engine came with factory hydraulic lock so it can be locked anywhere you want it.  So on mine it was as simple as bolting on the pump and install the switch.
> 
> ...


Ducknut, can you elaborate on this; I think we are both running the 25hp EFI merc, and I'd like to know more about this.

Thanks

-T


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Tom,

The pump is now $179 as found on their website. It is difficult to find on there but I can find it for you if you need me to.

If you have the same one all of the hydraulic items are present except the pump and switch. I simply bought the pump took off the cover over the resevoir and bolted on the pump (it only fits one way). Run the power wires up and plug them into the plug inside the motor housing and then popped out the rubber plug that is in the housing and installed the up/down switch. Topped off the fluid and job done.

It really was that simple on my motor and to make sure there is no misunderstanding, I do not have the standard 25, it is a 1998 bigfoot model. This model is a heavy duty model and can move big loads with no problems.

Check with Rare Electrical with your exact specs and see how they can help.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

My motor bracket has nothing. Anyone else know of anything? And to top it off, my bracket is messed up. So I have to figure something out. The locking mechanism is just there. Like, It falls off. I assume there should be a bar that goes across. But it's just two stubs. So if the bracket comes off, the motor falls. It happened once while I was driving. It wasn't fun. I'm lucky the motor didn't hit the street. Couldn't have had been good for the transom, but I have a brand new composite transom now anyway.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

there are some aftermarket assemblies

http://www.iboats.com/Panther_Model_55_Trim_Tilt/dm/cart_id.438772638--session_id.953267129--view_id.37959


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> there are some aftermarket assemblies
> 
> http://www.iboats.com/Panther_Model_55_Trim_Tilt/dm/cart_id.438772638--session_id.953267129--view_id.37959



Looks good. Kind of pricey. I can probably sell my motor and put the difference in cash and spend about the same and get a newer outboard in the used market with it already. I think I'm going to go by a few boat yards and see if they have any of the same motors but with electric trim. Maybe swap out the brackets. If not, it'll stay like this and go forsale with the whole boat.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

str8out-
Thought this might be of interest.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/mercury-mariner-35-40-50-60-hp-20-swivel-tiller-tilt_W0QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trkparmsZ65Q3a12Q7c66Q3a2Q7c39Q3a1Q7c72Q3a1205Q7c240Q3a1318Q7c301Q3a1Q7c293Q3a1Q7c294Q3a50QQ_trksidZp3286Q2ec0Q2em14QQhashZitem518a4f65feQQitemZ350212810238QQptZBoatQ5fPartsQ5fAccessoriesQ5fGear


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

Go low tech until you get your dream motor.

http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_-1_10001_1107_225011002_225000000_225011000?cmCat=CROSSSELL_SEARCH


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> str8out-
> Thought this might be of interest.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/mercury-mariner-35-40-50-60-hp-20-swivel-tiller-tilt_W0QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trkparmsZ65Q3a12Q7c66Q3a2Q7c39Q3a1Q7c72Q3a1205Q7c240Q3a1318Q7c301Q3a1Q7c293Q3a1Q7c294Q3a50QQ_trksidZp3286Q2ec0Q2em14QQhashZitem518a4f65feQQitemZ350212810238QQptZBoatQ5fPartsQ5fAccessoriesQ5fGear



Looks like it might be it. I'm going to look into it. Can't beat the price. 

I believe mine is a 95. That bracket is off a 96 so it can't be too much different. Or at least I'd hope.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

I did not know the year of your motor but I knew it was a 40. I believe the serial # was listed and that should be an easy cross reference to do. If it were me I would spend the $ so it does not get away and if it does not work try to sell it again. Anyway it is not hundreds to experiment.


----------



## jockjle1 (Oct 20, 2021)

CMC makes a unit that will fit it. But will cost you alot of $$$


----------

